# Bought first bow (PSE Stinger HP RTS) Good starting bow or did I make a mistake?



## Tim Roberts

BigSarge08.


----------



## heartshot60

Welcome To Archery Talk!


----------



## loragon

Welcome!! I'm new too so can't say honestly. I can recomend looking at "the nuts and bolts of archery" here on the website somwhere. It is a great sorce of info. As a new archer, I can say whatever bow you have, it can shoot straighter than you can shoot it . Tuning the bow and practice is 90% the bow is, probably less than 10%


----------



## Double S

Welcome to AT.


----------



## meatmissile

Welcome to AT and enjoy all the info you have at your disposal right here.You made a good choice.. If you feel like down the road you want more then so be it..Just know that dead is dead no matter what bow an animal is killed with.. Like mentioned, its about your enjoyment!!!


----------



## BigSarge08

Thanks everyone I'm excited to be learning and progressing. I know I have a long way to go but seeing it as a fun journey


----------



## bushmasterar15

Welcome Sarge


----------



## 12RingKing

Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!

If you feel comfortable shooting the bow then you bought the right one for you. Have fun!


----------



## peshikthe

i own and shoot a pse mojo in camo and i love it, but like the others have said enjoy.


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## TennJeep1618

I bought a Stinger as my first bow about a year and a half ago on the recommendation from the tech at the local shot. I wasn't sure if I was going to get into archery, so I wanted something cheap and got the RTS package. I'm still shooting the Stinger and it is a great little bow! I have replaced all the standard accessories with higher end products and it is driving tacks out to 60 yards. All that being said, I plan on buying a newer, nicer bow next summer because I have gotten so into bowhunting. I think the Stinger is a great starting bow and I plan on keeping mine for a backup when I do get a new bow. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## kh67148

nice bow for the $. I just upgraded to the new Obsession Archery SS from a Stinger, but loved the Stinger. I was getting pretty good speed out of mine with hunting arrows too. You will find better bows but you will pay higher prices too. Good luck!


----------



## bowguy12

I just recently upgraded to a Bowtech Invasion CPX from a Stinger and I had a lot of good years/ memories with that bow. The Stinger was also my first bow and I kept it as a back up. Great bow for the money, definitely not a mistake! You will be hooked in no time!


----------



## moosemeat

welcome to archery talk!you have a great bow to get started.


----------

